
The Latest Path to Silicon Valley Riches: Stake Sales - sethbannon
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/investment-firms-buy-stock-in-startups-long-before-ipos-1511045818
======
bob_theslob646
>To get meaningful stakes at lofty valuations, investors often want to inject
more capital than the startup needs. So they also buy stock from existing
shareholders instead of writing a smaller check. “If we really believe in the
company, we’d rather have more money into it,” Mr. Letteri said, declining to
name specific companies.

How the heck does a stake sale work?

What a poorly written article. Do not waste your time. All the author talked
about was the popularity of stake sales but did not go into any detail about
them.(How they work, super specifics, etc)

